# To whom it may concern



## Pentapoli

I am looking for a translation of "To whom it may concern" in Greek.
"Προς πάντα ενδιαφερόμενο", "Για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση" ή τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να αποδώσει το νόημα και τη χρήση της φράσης;
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## cougr

I think that "Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο" would be the most appropriate rendition.

"Προς πάντα ενδιαφερόμενο" would be "to all concerned" and "Για κάθε νόμιμη χρήση" is something else altogether.


----------



## Pentapoli

Thank you cougr.


----------



## Cosmas1

Is this really right?  Προς παντα ενδιαφερομενο doesn't sound like it refers to people (which To Whom It May Concern) does.


----------



## elliest_5

Cosmas1 said:


> Is this really right?  Προς παντα ενδιαφερομενο doesn't sound like it refers to people (which To Whom It May Concern) does.


No, it's correct. I suppose that "παντα" is what confuses you: here it is *not* the word for "always" nor the neuter pronoun you usually find in "τα πάντα" but it's the accusative of the *masculine *form of the same pronoun, which is keeping the ancient greek inflection and is used much less frequently, in formal contexts:
(o) πας = everyone
gen. (του) παντός
acc. (τον) πάντα

So the phrase means "To everyone who is interested"
If "πάντα" sounds a bit old, you can use "κάθε" instead or maybe even "όποιον" (to be closer to the sense of "whom")


----------



## Cosmas1

Would the following sound correct as an opening of a letter:

«Προς κάθε ενδιαφερομένων,

Σας γράφουμε σήμερα να σας υπενθυμίσουμε...»

Or

«Προς όποιον ενδιαφερομένων,

Σας γράφουμε σήμερα να σας υπενθυμίσουμε...»

Do they sound natural?  Do Greeks actually use this expression?

Thanks.


----------



## elliest_5

Cosmas1 said:


> Would the following sound correct as an opening of a letter:
> 
> «Προς κάθε ενδιαφ*ερομένων*,
> 
> Σας γράφουμε σήμερα να σας υπενθυμίσουμε...»
> 
> Or
> 
> «Προς όποιον ενδιαφ*ερομένων*,
> 
> Σας γράφουμε σήμερα να σας υπενθυμίσουμε...»
> 
> Do they sound natural?  Do Greeks actually use this expression?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, 2 corrections:

1. The participle should be in singular: προς κάθε/όποιον ενδιαφ*ερόμενο* 

[*ο ενδιαφερόμενος= the interested 
 **"κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος" = "everyyone who is interested" (nominative=when it is the Subject) 
***"(τον) κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο" = to everyone who is interested (Accusative when it is the object). 
What you used was the plural οι ενδιαφερόμενοι - των ενδιαφερομένων - τους ενδιαφερόμενους - which is not appropriate here since it does not match (agree) with "(τον )κάθε" ]

2. It's better to say Σας γράφουμε για να σας υπενθυμίσουμε... ("να" could stand alone as you put it, but the phrase would sound less formal)

Εdit: Oh, and now that I notice it , you probably want to omit "σήμερα" since it doesn't sound very natural (+ it doesn't add any information to the sentence)


----------



## Cosmas1

Elliest, thank you for your help with this.  What do you think of my question about whether it is used in Greece?  Meaning are you likely to see it, or does it just crop up as a translation?

Thank you.


----------



## elliest_5

Cosmas1 said:


> Elliest, thank you for your help with this.  What do you think of my question about whether it is used in Greece?  Meaning are you likely to see it, or does it just crop up as a translation?
> 
> Thank you.



Well the version 
"Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο,

Σας γράφουμε για να σας υπενθυμίσουμε..."

sounds perfectly natural and I am sure it is used in formal letters


----------

